# hall of fame of the most downloaded rom



## kingkong2003 (Oct 24, 2002)

you should put the hall of fame of the downloaded rom


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

it may be interesting.. maybe in the futire... have no time to code it


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

very good idea actually, but as the mod says no time, perhaps people could help the scene, i.e give a little back


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2002)

Great idea! At the end of every month, you could have the top 3 downloaded Roms...


----------



## kingkong2003 (Oct 25, 2002)

i could do it but i want every week


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 25, 2002)

Great idea!


----------



## neocat (Oct 25, 2002)

I agree. And you could in the end of the year see which one of those was the most downloaded and put a special message: this is the best rom of the year.
The problem is that most people download all of them and then you'd have to make a poll in the end to decide because most of them would be at equal levels (except barbie games)


----------



## moley (Oct 25, 2002)

haha i like barbie games they keep my bro's kid busy while i play something better. but its a nice idea.


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

ya they should do it


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

Go for it!


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

good idea i think this should be added next, but true if people do download them all then they all should be winners


----------



## Maxhaha (Oct 29, 2002)

great idea


----------



## neocat (Oct 29, 2002)

And we wouln't have all those stupid ppl always requesting roms like metroid fusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because they would always be on top


----------



## zErO (Oct 30, 2002)

the most downloaded isn't neccisarly the best, it could be anticipated, but turned out to be crap, and things like that could happen.


----------



## Moonlady (Oct 30, 2002)

Good idea!


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 30, 2002)

While there is the fact that, like coolcat said, most wanted roms could be on top of the list and get requested a lot less often, I don't like that idea... Some of the advantages of roms is being able to test a game without losing any money whatsoever, so loads of people will simply download anything that comes out, which would screw up the "hall of fame"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A good idea, though, could be making the roms reviewable, so the top list would be the highest rated ones (with, of course, ratings that decrease gradually, so that roms don't stay on top forever...)

- ViNcE989


----------



## zErO (Oct 30, 2002)

that seems awfully smart for a person your age vince, it is you right 'PocketX'? but i don't think they should decrease.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 30, 2002)

no zero,he's not pocketx(AKA Vince from BB)


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't know at all who you're talking about, I've always called myself this way; before I was CP1, but I wasn't on the internet at that time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By decreasing ratings, it's kinda hard to explain... And when I think about it, I don't feel like it makes any sense anymore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So just forget it... I'm getting tired, and that's one of the things that can happen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## zErO (Oct 30, 2002)

meh, he's from canada, and his name is also vince, so i took a guess, sorry for being me... an asshole.


----------



## kingkong2003 (Oct 24, 2002)

you should put the hall of fame of the downloaded rom


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 30, 2002)

No probs dude! I just stood there surprised for a few seconds, but everything's fine now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- ViNcE989


----------

